# A prayer for Grandad



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Dear God

Please send clothes for all those poor ladies on Grandad's computer.

Amen


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

That is so funny, one of the best I have read on here. :lol: :lol:


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

SHHHHHH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:lol:


----------

